# 61 Guests



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just noticed the total users online is currently 88 

I'm pretty sure that before the hack (when the 1087 appeared) that the most users was 87 so this record has apparently been broken.

Having said that - 61 guests seems an extraordinary amount compared with the usual 17-25 - not signs of another hack is it :? (or am I just really bored at work and becoming a bit of a closet forum anorak :roll: )

Edit - now 94 online with 64 guests

(also very anorak-like - This was the 2000th post in Site News - I'm so proud







:roll: )


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

> In total there are 176 users online :: 14 Registered, 2 Hidden and *160 Guests *[ Administrator ] [ Moderator ]
> Most users ever online was *240* on 18 Apr 2005 09:01


Even worse than the other day - is this to do with all the other problems that have been happening lately :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

This was to do with Sanity Worm, that attacks servers.

This server was subject to attack, but being as its a Windows server, it was not vulnerable to being defaced, as Apache is. The problem was that it still delivered pages to the worm, which increased the Guest Count.

This is achieved by the worm using Google to scan for PHPBB Forums, and being as the TTF is soooo high up the ranks, it regularly becomes victim to such attack.

With the recent patches of the application, some code that I applied to prevent this was overwritten (which is not part of the standard PHPBB software btw). This was reapplied this morning, bring the users count pljumetting to what it is now. More realistic!!! Also, the busiest day count, Ive reset it!

The recent problems have stemmed from various sources of problem, all of which had to be tested before being used. This is now, I hope, sorted - until the next release of the software!!!

Best Regards

Jae


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for clearing that up Jae - thought it was a bit odd!


----------

